# ISO: Soundstream Rubicon 10" or 12" subwoofer



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey guys, I have a ISO thread in the classified section, but thought I would check with you guys too. I have a 12" and 10" OS Rubicon subwoofers. (Story is in other thread) I am looking to run a dual set up OR even maybe a 3 subwoofer set up. Do any of you guys have any? Also, have any of you guys ran these subwoofers? Pros and cons? What did you think of them and what kind of box. Planning on running them off of my Rubicon 805 sub channel. Which is 1 ohm stable if need be.

Thanks guys,


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

Don't have any. Shop I worked at back in the mid-90's was a big SS dealer. I left as the Rubicons were replacing the Reference amps & Pro/Granite Pro woofers. 

We had a pretty high return/failure rate on the multi channel SS amps back then. From my memory though the failure rate was higher when switched to run low impedances. Those woofers are fairly efficient & lower power handling. Maybe just look for a 2nd of either size & run a 2 ohm load. Or look for an SPL series 10/12 & run a single unit in 2ohm(always preferred the SPL series tone to the Pro/Granite Pro line). I ran a pair of Granite Pro 10's in a 3cu'(ish) 4th order bandpass off the sub channel of a Ref405. They got plenty loud but that enclosure wasn't an SQ box by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Stuvy (Jul 25, 2021)

I have a single 10”. Back in 98-99 I had 4 rubicon 12s in small sealed boxes. They were so nice and clean. I’d love to find another 10” or really any older ss subs.
Being in Canada trying to ship and sell isn’t really my thing unless you are in Canada (I don’t do PayPal).


----------

